# Water Heater Bypass?



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Remedial assistance required here.

The manual says my 25RSS may or may not have a water heater bypass. Found the water heater both from the inside and outside. YIKES! I do not know a bypass from anything else. How do I know if I have one? How do I know if it is bypassed? Or not bypassed? What do I need to do to make sure it is dewinterized before getting it to make hot water.

E


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The purpose of having a bypass is to not have to winterize the hot water heater (other then draining it). If your water heater has a bypass, it will be (probably) be a 1/4 turn valve located on the water inlet line where it comes through the floor up to the back of the water heater. The bypass valve will have a second line that comes off of it that goes to the water outlet line of the heater. The longer portion of the valve that you would turn would "point" in the direction of the water flow. If the valve is set to bypass the water from the heater, it would "point" to the bypass line. If it is "pointing" toward the heater, it will fill the heater with water for normal operation. You should only find one valve as the water heater outlet line would have a back flow check valve in it. One thing to keep in mind, DO NOT light the water tank until it is full of water. I hope this helps.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

My bypass valve is located under my couch.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

chbcso said:


> My bypass valve is located under my couch.


Thanks. I found the heater unit, I just could not make sense of the pipes going to and fro. Hoping I can get to look at this today and work through the detailed instructions provided in the previous message.

Thank you both!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a link to the heater bypass photo http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13926 . it in post #4


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I cant see mine, its all by feel. Some things should be standard...


----------

